# Upwind or downwind?



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I am curious where you guys like to setup your blinds when your hunting snows in the spring. Upwind or downwind of your opening?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're typically on the upwind side. We only shift downwind if the wind is heavy.


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Always on the upwind or at least the top third.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Last year was our first year decoying, and we shot 80 in three days...but we should have moved the blinds to the upwind side and we would have gotten a lot more. We had tons of birds low on the deck but as they came over the front edge of the decoys, they would flare giving us a little farther shots. We know now.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Last year we set up close to fifty yards out in front of the spreads 
The only thing we had for cover was mud and empty shells


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

maple lake duck slayer.. thats usual snows like to rise as soon as they get to the edge of the spread, if they dont rise you can feel pretty confident that you are gonna have a good day! A lot of times it depends on the wind situation on where i put my blinds.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> Last year was our first year decoying, and we shot 80 in three days...but we should have moved the blinds to the upwind side and we would have gotten a lot more. We had tons of birds low on the deck but as they came over the front edge of the decoys, they would flare giving us a little farther shots. We know now.


If your blinds were on the downwind side you would of been under them before they flared? Or am I thinking backwards?


----------



## Condn (Jul 16, 2010)

Andy Weber said:


> maple lake duck slayer said:
> 
> 
> > Last year was our first year decoying, and we shot 80 in three days...but we should have moved the blinds to the upwind side and we would have gotten a lot more. We had tons of birds low on the deck but as they came over the front edge of the decoys, they would flare giving us a little farther shots. We know now.
> ...


I'm pretty sure he had his upwind and downwind sides mixed up.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Condn said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> > maple lake duck slayer said:
> ...


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Upwind unless it really windy. Nearly all snows will work the upwind side when decoying to get to the best feed(in their mind)first.

Alex


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yep, typed that wrong. It was really windy(30 mph, higher gusts) and we should have been downwind of the "hole", we would have been cutting them in half at 10-20 yards instead of 40 yard shots. But we were so cold and miserable we just kept huddling in the blinds trying to get our fingers warmed up enough to load more shells.


----------

